# Do you feel rough for the rest of the day after a Hypo?



## Estellaa (Oct 29, 2010)

I must say i have never experienced this roughness after a hypo, i mean i feel a bit lousy for 20mins or so but par from that i'm fine afterwards?
thoughts?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2010)

For me, it depends when I have the hypo - it I have it in the middle of the night then it will give me a 'hangover' feeling the following day. If I have one during the day it doesn't affect me as badly.


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah it depends for me too, since I've been ill with other stuff it takes longer to recover but on the whole I always used to make a fairly rapid recovery.  If I went into the 2's I'd be rough for a while though.


----------



## imtrying (Oct 29, 2010)

mine depends on how fast the hypo comes on and how lo i go...sometimes i don't really feel anything and other times I can feel crap for hours afterwards.


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah, ditto.  Sometimes it's fine and other times I just feel 'awful' and it's a hard feeling to put your finger on - not dizzy, not tired, just 'awful'.

I think there might be a pscycological element to this, too. If I hypo at  a bad time, of when I was tired and hoping to go to sleep etc, I get very cross with myself. I'm not sure whether the crossness causes the awfulness, or the awfulness causes the crossness!


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 30, 2010)

I always suffer with a terrible headache after a hypo


----------



## gail1 (Oct 30, 2010)

For me the lower I go the longer I feel rougher. Its like I have a very bad hang over and I get a bit grumpy well I have been known to bite peoples head off


----------



## FM001 (Oct 30, 2010)

In the 2's and I feel as rough as hell for a hour after, and night-time hypo's leave me waking to a stinking headache the following morning.  Years ago I could brush-off hypo's without any ill-effect, not sure if others find the longer you have diabetes the less you can tolerate hypo's.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 30, 2010)

I found now I'm using an insulin pump if I have an hypo it's not as aggressive as injecting, recovery time is a lot quicker...

With injections it was hard going before pumping I could suffer several hypo's a day this was so tiring I did struggle it could take 1/2 hour before the shakes stopped, another hour or so before I could say my concetration was back to normal...

Night time hypo's I would sleep through wake up in the morning with an mega hangover, and totally blitzed eyes it was like trying to look through a very dark thick net, I was actually sent to the eye specialist to ensure that my retnia's weren't starting to detach


----------



## ruthelliot (Oct 30, 2010)

On the same topic, can I ask how you all feel during/after a period of bloods being high. Never sure how much leeway to give our 3yr old after a hypo if his behaviour is a bit off - after all he is 3 and i think being a bit of a toerag goes with the territory - but he's had a real bad week or two and been getting results in the high teens even twenties frequently, battling a virus i think. Anyway his behaviour has been really off at times - he is generally pretty good and i wonder if he is feeling rough with the high bloods. Really wish I could feel what he feels for a day and be able to understand.


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 30, 2010)

Post hypos it really varies with the 'sharpness' of the sugar level drop & the period I was hypo for - like Northerner, if I have gone hypo in the night for some reason I feel awful the next day with a definite hypo hangover! 

Being high is similarly awful - never mind the physical feelings, I also feel horribly cranky & irritiable (Ruth, I can totally relate to your little one being a bit of a toerag with high BGs - I suspect my parents would say I was the same lol! )  Pre pump, with dawn phenomenon I had the option of either sleeping through & waking up with a high BG or getting up at 3 for a 'pot luck' bolus (they never seemed to have the same effect 2 days running grrr!).  In the first case I just didn't feel rested at all, really hard to wake up, ratty, tired & grumpy! (poor hubby!).  In the second case I occasionally got lucky with the bolus & woke up with a good BG but more usually it was waking up high or hypo!  Since having a pump I have been feeling much much better physically & emotionally - I think everyone's relieved!


----------



## tracey w (Oct 30, 2010)

Again now im pumping i seem to recover very quickly when hypo, they dont leave me feeling rough, but i do feel tired sometimes.

If i get one in the night you tend to catch it lower, 2. something for me, yes i get the horrible muggy feeling the next day and a headache.


When high i feel awful, just want to sleep, pins and needles, restless, irritable. I used to dread hypos now its highs i hate more.


----------



## ruthelliot (Oct 30, 2010)

Is the pins and needles thing commom? Ben's been waking up at night sobbing that his feet are sore and the only thing I could think of was pins and needles but didn't think it was related to high bloods.


----------



## tracey w (Oct 30, 2010)

ruthelliot said:


> Is the pins and needles thing commom? Ben's been waking up at night sobbing that his feet are sore and the only thing I could think of was pins and needles but didn't think it was related to high bloods.



For me, if im high, eg above 15, i get a tingling feeling down the sides of my hands, fingertips and my toes can feel numb


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 1, 2010)

There doesn't seem to really be any pattern for me. Sometimes I'll feel completely wiped out for the rest of the day, sometimes I'm fine. Thrills, huh?


----------



## rachelha (Nov 1, 2010)

After some night time hypos I can feel awful the next day, a bit like a hangover feeling.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 1, 2010)

It depends how low I go Estelle. If it's a bad one, especially at night then I feel like death warmed up all the next day. As others have said, it's like a really bad hangover. I seem to recover faster when coming down from a high.

I usually only get pins and needles when I'm very high, low is nausea and confusion, probably tears too.


----------



## PhilT (Nov 1, 2010)

If I go hypo in the late evening or at night it usually leaves me with an awful headache all the next day.


----------

